# Nasty businesd



## Doubletap (May 5, 2010)

I helped another company put this line in today. It was deep and steep. When we finally made it to the county main it was completely sealed. The county had hired a company to line the line and no one bothered to cut in the lateral.


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

Thats got a bit of fall on it.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

No need for a level at least.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Whoa pretty sure you can count on a call back for root intrusion at some point.


----------



## Doubletap (May 5, 2010)

Ya don't think I've ever seen a yard of dirt in these parts without roots


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

At least that's better than when you get down there and find out it's actually an abandoned sewer line. Gotta love 100 year old cities that incorporate and lose half their records and maps. Heck the city did the locate, depth and all which to be fair they nailed dead on, it just didn't go anywhere. The houses down the hill actually ran thru the backyards out to the alley not into the street like they thought.


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

I had a sstrip mall call me once, it was on a main 8 lane road, the city had just lined all the mains, same situation, they didn't cut the laterall in, it was a miss-measurment on their part, but for 6 hours while they looked for it, finally poking the right spot at 4am, it was the dumb plumber (me) that just couldn't clear the line. 

When they finally cut it in, I was sitting in the crawler truck at the man hole, it was some really smelly crap, it had been fermenting in this 6" x 120' line for awhile. low flow strip mall to a point.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Doubletap said:


> Ya don't think I've ever seen a yard of dirt in these parts without roots


He's not talking about the roots. 

It looks like you put a rubber coupling on the line.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Just wrap some copper wire around both ends of the fernco.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

That is a perfect set up for the old too much fall argument.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> Just wrap some copper wire around both ends of the fernco.


:blink:

What does that do?


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> :blink:
> 
> What does that do?


" THEY " say its like a crucifix to a Vanpire.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> " THEY " say its like a crucifix to a Vanpire.


Allegedly it is suppose to work much the same way copper sulfate works to kill roots in drain lines.

Personally, I've found copper sulfate to be very effective in killing roots and inhibiting new growth in drain lines.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> Allegedly it is suppose to work much the same way copper sulfate works to kill roots in drain lines.
> 
> Personally, I've found *copper sulfate* to be very effective in killing roots and inhibiting new growth in drain lines.


 






Copper sulfate is a great herbicide. In fact, copper itself has excellent anti-microbial properties.

But copper sulfate isn't *'green*', so don't let the tree-hugging, Volvo-driving, granola-eating, organic-food-eating environmental whackos know you're sprinkling copper sulfate in the ground.......:laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

How about just dumping a five pound bag of salt on the coupling?


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> How about just dumping a five pound bag of salt on the coupling?


Would you like some corrosion with your coupling sir?


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Yeah only hacks use ferncos. That line should have been service weight cast iron with caulked joints.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Adamche said:


> Would you like some corrosion with your coupling sir?


What type of corrosive affect will salt have on rubber, stainless steel, and PVC?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> What type of corrosive affect will salt have on rubber, stainless steel, and PVC?


Might just have a small effect on the stainless. But I doubt it

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

easttexasplumb said:


> Yeah only hacks use ferncos. That line should have been service weight cast iron with caulked joints.


We got a notice of a code revision requiring shear bands on all fernco and calder coupling installations a few months ago.

What really sucks about that is I bought a pallet of older fernco's and calder couplings at an auction earlier in the summer from a Side Sewer contractor who went out of business. I now own about 300+ prohibited transition clay/concrete to PL/ST/CI fittings. 

Then again, I only paid $35.00 for the pallet. I'm going to put them up on ebay in a month or so and see if anybody bites. If they don't, it's off to the landfill with 'em.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> Might just have a small effect on the stainless. But I doubt it
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


Salt and stainless are not compatible.

http://community.seattletimes.nwsource.com/archive/?date=19970530&slug=2541877


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

That was caused by water kept in a pipe that became stagnant. That would not be the case with ground water. 

Isn't hardware for saltwater environments made with stainless steel?


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> What type of corrosive affect will salt have on rubber, stainless steel, and PVC?


Salt will, in time perish the rubber and strong salt will also cause embrittlement in pvc. it won't happen overnight ....but it will happen!


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> We got a notice of a code revision requiring shear bands on all fernco and calder coupling installations a few months ago.
> 
> What really sucks about that is I bought a pallet of older fernco's and calder couplings at an auction earlier in the summer from a Side Sewer contractor who went out of business. I now own about 300+ prohibited transition clay/concrete to PL/ST/CI fittings.
> 
> Then again, I only paid $35.00 for the pallet. I'm going to put them up on ebay in a month or so and see if anybody bites. If they don't, it's off to the landfill with 'em.


They require shear rings on our fernco's here, except they don't make them on transition fernco's but those are fine to use.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Can I assume they are 4"? To my knowledge they are not prohibited here.


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> That was caused by water kept in a pipe that became stagnant. That would not be the case with ground water.
> 
> Isn't hardware for saltwater environments made with stainless steel?


Different grades of stainless for different applications. I don't reckon those are marine grade ferncos lol


----------

